# Post Your Pets



## Kozmotis (Jul 14, 2014)

Post pictures of your pets here!

First, the cats.

Here's my 1 year old girl, Nala when she was pregnant a few months ago.










My little sister's cat, Donnie (the black and white one)










My niece's cat, Iffy.










Donnie and Nala's 2 month old kitten, Gollum.










Our Cocker Spaniel, Ellie.










Our Pit bull mix, Socks.










My older Betta, Little Joe, when he was a baby










My new baby, Magneto










We have a Doberman/German shepard mix, Punkin's not letting me take her picture.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

First the betta, of course -

Buttercup:


Mr. Kitty


And then the kitties!
Noodle (Really my roommate's cat):


Montalban (AKA "The Bon.") He's sedated after a visit to the groomer...


Shatner (AKA "Shiggs, The Shiggster, or Shiggamo.") He is, as usual, cuddling up to the ladies - the vision in black is my roommate, the other young lady is my niece.


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

Here are my 2 cats. Pud the tuxedo turned 14 last month and Cheet the tabby is 8 years old.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Natal my weird lil rescue








Toni, my pit mix








Big Mac, the RES








Speedy Gonzalez the Rio Grande Ornate RES








Maizey the creamsicle cornsnake (and part of my face)








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Thanatos








Nereus








Mako








Unnamed new betta








8-bit the Cat (Also known as Bitten, It-bit-kit(which spawned his name), and/or Cat.This photo is pretty old he's nearly a year now.








Not shown:
My roommate's Great Dane Pandora and her Chow mix Harley Quinn


----------



## 12tallyho12 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Tally Trouble Terrier*








She's my five and a half year old Jack Russell Terrier, who is rather friendly and calm for the breed, but she's still a hyper brat. She's also what made me pick my username.


And cause for some reason this image is HUGE I'm just gonna post a link too it :3

*Rengar/Ragnar*
http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p743/12tallyho12/photo13_zps43f7eaf5.jpg
We started off fostering this guy but ended up adopting him. He had been abandoned and nearly dead when the rescue group we adopted him from got him. Even though they had him for two weeks before we started fostering him he was so thin you could notice it easily through all that fluff, and he was also sick and had a runny nose and eye boogers.
At first he was nervous and wouldn't play and just hid in my brothers room, but now he loves to attack anything that moves, sit at my brothers computer desk, and terrorize the neighbors dogs


----------

